# Looking for a player



## Elf Witch (Sep 16, 2007)

Our group is looking for a player. We play every other Saturday night as of now but may go to every Saturday night. 

We meet in Miramar.

The game is 3.5 DnD homebrew we just started three weeks ago so everyone is still first level. 

If you are looking for a game that has a good mix of combat and role playing please contact me at brekke668 at aol dot com.


----------

